
Ask HN: Your favourite React plugins/components? - someguy1233
Currently I make good use of:<p>* React Bootstrap (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;react-bootstrap.github.io&#x2F;introduction.html) - allows use of ready-to-go Bootstrap components such as tabs without having to deal with any of the JQuery initialisation normally required, and makes them feel like first-class citizens in React.<p>* tcomb-form (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gcanti.github.io&#x2F;tcomb-form&#x2F;) - allows you to quickly build forms that can validate themselves with set client side rules, and server responses using a simple object.<p>Are there any other great React plugins&#x2F;components&#x2F;tools etc. that make developing a React project easier?
======
hobonumber1
I use React-Router, a couple of "Reactified" Semantic UI components
(Accordian, Tooltip, Modals, Sticky, etc), and NuclearJS for the Flux
implementation. I also use Semantic UI CSS.

That seems to do the job pretty well for me.

